# Banned question



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

When I tried to get on GC this morning, it said my ip address had been banned. I could access the other forums. Then a couple hours later, I could get on GC again. This afternoon it showed me banned once again, an hour later I was back on. Now it says I am banned again on GC and the Adm forum. As far as I've checked, I can still get all the other forums. Any ideas? I have sent 2 messages to the administrator with no reply.


----------



## Lalpert805 (Sep 29, 2007)

I am new to this site and the same thing has happened to me. I can't imagine I've done anything to be banned - Posted a reply for the first time tonight - nothing offensive about it. BIG Question???


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

after the last "forum glitch" i could read everything. I could send and get pms. but could not reply or start a thread. this went on for about a month or so. and eventually it was either fixed or it corrected itself. i dont recall it ever telling me i was banned though


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Lalpert805 said:


> I am new to this site and the same thing has happened to me. I can't imagine I've done anything to be banned - Posted a reply for the first time tonight - nothing offensive about it. BIG Question???


 You've not been banned. You have to have ALOT more posts than 2 to access it. Try General Chat again when you have about 20 posts.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

poppy said:


> When I tried to get on GC this morning, *it said my ip address had been banned. * I could access the other forums. Then a couple hours later, I could get on GC again. This afternoon it showed me banned once again, an hour later I was back on. Now it says I am banned again on GC and the Adm forum. As far as I've checked, I can still get all the other forums. Any ideas? I have sent 2 messages to the administrator with no reply.


I think its a program glitch because it happened to me on just ONE thread in the Goat Forum, and it's happened to some other people in other forums also for no apparent reason


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

It's been happening to me all week

I can't get into the admin forum to even report it. Keep sending e-mails reports, but who knows if they are even being recieved.

As someone said, it's just a few threads that this is showing up on and the admin forum. Right now it is happening to me in the gardening forum in a thread about saving seeds.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

Yesterday, it was the poultry forum and GC only. I couldn't get on either directly, but I could get on by clicking on the link in an email notification. :shrug:


----------



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

It has been happening to me also, it comes and goes, sometimes I get the message and can't read a post then a few hours later I can :shrug:


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

poppy said:


> When I tried to get on GC this morning, it said my ip address had been banned. I could access the other forums. Then a couple hours later, I could get on GC again. This afternoon it showed me banned once again, an hour later I was back on. Now it says I am banned again on GC and the Adm forum. As far as I've checked, I can still get all the other forums. Any ideas? I have sent 2 messages to the administrator with no reply.


Without an IP address to go by, there's no way of knowing on which end the issue exists.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I had an email to day from a member that Betty J is also having the same problem.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

poppy said:


> When I tried to get on GC this morning, it said my ip address had been banned. I could access the other forums. Then a couple hours later, I could get on GC again. This afternoon it showed me banned once again, an hour later I was back on. Now it says I am banned again on GC and the Adm forum. As far as I've checked, I can still get all the other forums. Any ideas? I have sent 2 messages to the administrator with no reply.


 ive was banned yesterday too. i thought i did something wrong. today im in though so im sure it was a glitch. glad to see it wasnt just me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

MeanDean said:


> Without an IP address to go by, there's no way of knowing on which end the issue exists.


Thanks Dean. If I knew how to get my IP adress, I would gladly give it to you if it would help. I had the problem again this morning for about an hour and then it cleared up.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

poppy said:


> Thanks Dean. If I knew how to get my IP adress, I would gladly give it to you if it would help. I had the problem again this morning for about an hour and then it cleared up.


http://www.ip-adress.com


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

Any word on when this is going to be fixed? 

I've been reporting it for about 3 weeks. 

With my IP address since the 8th.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Speckledpup said:


> Any word on when this is going to be fixed?
> 
> I've been reporting it for about 3 weeks.
> 
> With my IP address since the 8th.


I assume they can't track the problem down. :shrug: Something similar going on over at BH. Over there, when you post a reply to a thread, you often get an " invalid session" message. No luck fixing it so far either.


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

Still happening, Angie tried something and I thought it had fixed it but it started happening again last night.


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

it happens to the best of us :shrug:


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

I had no idea that GC was a closed place...til I got banned from there and lost all of my best threads.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, on the one hand, I've given IP addresses to Dean and Chuck before and was told they were not banned; and they've got no reason to lie. 

But on the other hand, more and more people are getting that 'banned' message; I'm curious as to why it keeps cropping up.


----------

